# Husband diagnosed with Graves - Test Result Help!



## catiec (Oct 9, 2015)

Hi Everyone!

We are new here, I'm joining this forum to help research with my husband to find out what we need to do.

Call us crazy, but I don't leave everything to the doctors, and we've gone to get three different opinions before he went on any medication.

My husband got a blood test a few months back, he was having these symptoms:

*innability to lose weight

*tremors in the hands

*fatigue

*headaches

He was getting so frustrated we decided to see what the matter was. They diagnosed him with hashimotos thyroiditis, and sent him to an endo. He had an ultrasound shortly after, negative.

The end said that the doctor was completely off, that it was NOT hashimotos, but graves.

These were his levels then:

t3: 10.9

t4: 3.0
tsh:0.01

We went to another 2 doctors to get more opinions and both of them agreed with the graves diagnosis. 
He was prescribed Methimazole 10 mg, and we retested his blood this week. These were the results:

t3: 5.9
t4:1.7
tsh: 0.01

They told us that it was significantly better, but still high, so he is to continue on his prescription for another 3 weeks until retesting. He feels like he is gaining weight, and I notice a few pounds being put on as well. He is nervous, because his initial problem was not being able to LOSE it. The last thing he wants is to gain.

any advice or thoughts????
Thank you so much!


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Hi & welcome,

Do you have the ranges to go along with the lab results? Different labs use different ranges. So, if you have them, could you edit your post, please? help will be along soon!


----------



## catiec (Oct 9, 2015)

I will ask the doctor to send me a copy of the results and post ASAP. I didn't think to put that up here. My apologies!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

TBII
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/9364248
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anti-thyroid_autoantibodies
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Blocking TRAbs (also known as Thyrotropin Binding Inhibitory Immunoglobulins (TBII)) competitively block the activity of TSH on the receptor. This can cause hypothyroidism by reducing the thyrotropic effects of TSH. They are found in Hashimoto's thyroiditis and Graves' disease and may be cause of fluctuation of thyroid function in the latter. During treatment of Graves' disease they may also become the predominant antibody, which can cause hypothyroidism.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism.
http://labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroid-antibodies/tab/test
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Substances not found in normal serum
http://www.thyroidmanager.org/Chapter6/Ch-6-6.htm
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroid Storm Symptoms
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmedhealth/PMH0001437
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroid cancer in patients with hyperthyroidism.
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/12876418
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Understanding Thyroglobulin Ab.
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/analytes/thyroglobulin/test.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroglobulin Ab and cancer
http://qjmed.oxfordjournals.org/content/59/2/429.full.pdf
(Copy and paste into your browser)

Thyroid cancer, cold nodules, men, uptake etc.
http://www.aafp.org/afp/2003/0201/p559.html
(Copy and paste into your browser)

I am sorry to hear this and my personal experience and opinion is that ablating the thyroid is the best way to go.

It is essential that your husband has an uptake scan. Has he? Cancer is always a consideration and must be ruled out; especially in men.

Also, there are tests to further confirm Graves' and yes, some of us gain weight.

Please read info provided; it will serve you well. Please don't be overwhelmed; you will understand most if not all of it.

And welcome!


----------



## catiec (Oct 9, 2015)

I have requested the uptake scan several times, but they said there is no need for it because of the antibody test. I'm not happy about this, and will be asking again. Our next door neighbor had thyroid cancer and told me to push for the test.

Thank you so much!


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The uptake scan does take more time and is expensive. At a bare minimum, you should be getting an ultrasound, which is quick, relatively inexpensive, and not invasive.


----------

